

Hello Rip - rcoder
http://hellorip.com/
The GitHub team (+ others) are taking a stab at a better, more general solution for Ruby library packaging than RubyGems.
======
rcoder
This basically looks like an effort to clean up some of the warts of RubyGems,
which have become especially painful in the era of the DVCS. GitHub has made
forking of Ruby libraries easy, which is great for pace of development, but
also causes rapid proliferation of many potentially-conflicting versions of
libraries.

Rip looks like one reasonable approach to reclaiming some sanity out of all of
that.

~~~
grandalf
exactly -- reminds me of "strong named assemblies" from .net :) (but
implemented elegantly w/ a canonical URL and tag/branch/version string)

it's a missing piece that has needed a solution for a while, and rip looks
like an awesome approach.

